# Are Women Specific Bikes always less tricked out?



## apsyclist (May 3, 2009)

Is it just me or does it seem that the WSD bikes are always just a bit less tricked out than the "unisex" bikes? I went looking for a new road bike yesterday and fell in love with the Scott Contessa Solace. After discussing the componentry for a bit with the salesperson, I inquired about disc brakes. He said I'd need to go to the "unisex" model for this feature. I'll be riding a lot in the mountains and was hoping to take some wear and tear off my hands by getting discs this time around. I know I can get the unisex bike to fit by swapping stems and seat positions etc. but I really liked the look and feel of the WSD and the fit is typically better for me. So, to me it seems that bike manufacturers don't want to invest in the better end for women. Other thoughts?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

It's a comparatively small segment of the market, which means there will be fewer options. Most of what you will see will be "designed" around the majority of expected buyers, or the mid-point. You are probably out on the high-end edge, which would be a small cut of a small segment, so you won't see many standard off-the-shelf options you would deem suitable.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I think women should stop buying into WSD. Unless you are really small it is unlikely that a normal bike won't be doable. WSD is a marketing feature.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> I think women should stop buying into WSD. Unless you are really small it is unlikely that a normal bike won't be doable. WSD is a marketing feature.


agreed. my wife is really petite... so WSD makes sense. Started with a Madone Six project 1 frame and built from there.. no corners cut and pretty tricked out. She has no idea what I built.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Yep. Supply and demand. 

If you can do unisex, you have a better selection and often quality for the price. But if you need the fit, then go women specific. Frameset is more important. 

You might also look at the men's 'relaxed' fit and compare geometry to the women's fit. Often, the main difference between men's and women's is that women's have higher head tubes (so, a shorter reach, and maybe a slightly shorter TT, but if you go down a size in mens, perhaps not). The men's relaxed fit bikes, well, they have higher head tubes to make them more upright, and coincidently have a shorter reach. (I haven't checked the Scotts, but worth looking into).

If you are very petite, the mens bikes might be too large regardless, but not necessarily. And you can always try another brand and another shop.

Which size women's were you looking at? And how tall are you? The hydro men's bike does come in small sizes. And it is fairly upright, definitely not 'race' geometry. The women's bike is so upright to be a bit much, IMO. 

Here is the hydro geometry. 
https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/238331021/SCOTT-Solace-15-Disc-Bike/

And the women's Solace.
https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/238413016/SCOTT-Contessa-Solace-25-Bike/


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

the first bike I got my wife was a spesh wsd ruby.. totally lax geo.. The 6.2 Madone is H2 geo..so not totally lax but more aggressive then the Ruby and she liked it more. go figure.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I figure that the mfg's know that women who know enough about bikes and what they want/need... and would want the higher end features, know enough not to be buying the wsd bikes anyway...
wsd is a marketing feature not something of true value to most women.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Trek makes some pretty nice WSD bikes. 

While the frame may not be different (except the colours), they may offer a WSD saddle, narrower handlebars, and shorter stem. 

I am currently riding the smallest size in the BMC Road Racer and I still had to change the handlebars & stem to smaller ones (I'm 5'3"). I brought my old saddle from my previous bike, but had I not, I would have to change that too.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Shrink it and pink it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, i would say they're less tricked out. 

I say if you want a true high quality bike, have the shop do a custom build for you. Or order a men's bike. If you can find one in your size.


----------

